# Mac 3516 and 3816 are these any good?



## 2cycleman (Jan 8, 2008)

were these mcculloch chainsaws built good or are they the cheap throw away's. Just curious i know they are around 1996 models but dont know when mcculloch quit building good ones. Jason


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thems the throw away type of mac's.However some do last a long time just forget about getting parts or working on them, I bought my little Eager beaver in 1990or 89 and it is still going strong 150lb comp and two and a half worn out bars later. And countless chains. I got my moneys worth and more.


----------



## PES+ (Jan 9, 2008)

*Not that bad to work on*

And parts are usually available NOS

Just be very careful not to overheat them as the plastic intake between the cylinder and the carb distorts and then they leak air and either melt the piston or become a tuning nightmare. IF you have one that works well you can modify it a bit to eliminate or at least greatly reduce the problem.


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 9, 2008)

PES+ said:


> And parts are usually available NOS
> 
> Just be very careful not to overheat them as the plastic intake between the cylinder and the carb distorts and then they leak air and either melt the piston or become a tuning nightmare. IF you have one that works well you can modify it a bit to eliminate or at least greatly reduce the problem.


No problems with my little saw but go on what to do if necessary. I might need to know? I do find mine really touchy as to how much it likes the h screw turned 1/8 of a turn can put you lean one way or rich the other. But I like my little saw all 32cc of it.


----------



## PES+ (Jan 9, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> No problems with my little saw but go on what to do if necessary. I might need to know? I do find mine really touchy as to how much it likes the h screw turned 1/8 of a turn can put you lean one way or rich the other. But I like my little saw all 32cc of it.



Just keep the chain sharp and make sure the carb screws are tight but not over tightened.

They are a bit touchy on the hi screw as it is a coarse thread adjuster on the carb.

If the idle starts hunting around that is the indication of intake leaking and heading for trouble.


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 9, 2008)

PES+ said:


> Just keep the chain sharp and make sure the carb screws are tight but not over tightened.
> 
> They are a bit touchy on the hi screw as it is a coarse thread adjuster on the carb.
> 
> If the idle starts hunting around that is the indication of intake leaking and heading for trouble.


That's what I have been doing for years I thought it might be some kind of secret You should have been more forward and just said common sense.You are too polite Pest are you a Canadian?


----------



## PES+ (Jan 9, 2008)

Joe homeowner would never check the carb mounting screws and also never sharpen a chain.....which is why a much worse than deserved rap fell on Mac over the years.....same thing with Poulan in the later years.

It does make sense to have dealer only sales and service because it minimizes this sort of thing.

A guy that runs saws all the time will usually hear a problem in the saws running and get it looked at right away.

Harry Homeowner runs it with bar and chain oil mixed in a milk jug with the gas at best guess ratio with a rolled over chain until it melts into a solid block of metal and plastic then tells his buddy that those XXXX saws are JUNK.....had one only lasted X number of days and wasn't covered under warranty.


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 9, 2008)

PES+ said:


> Joe homeowner would never check the carb mounting screws and also never sharpen a chain.....which is why a much worse than deserved rap fell on Mac over the years.....same thing with Poulan in the later years.
> 
> It does make sense to have dealer only sales and service because it minimizes this sort of thing.
> 
> ...


That's true I happen to be one that's likes my Poulans! but my 4620/295 came so lean plug was white frosty this is at 4000ft above sea level! Maybe There is something too expecting 20 years out of a truck or a saw or just about anything mechanical. Some of us just know how to keep care of things!


----------



## mhkurland (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a friend with a MC3516. It has been in it's case not used since at least 1997. It may have 3 hours on it.
Does anyone have any idea what it may be worth?


----------

